# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Григорий Остер.  Бабушка удава

## Lampada

*RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -    
На свете много есть того, 
Про что не знают ничего, 
Ни взрослые, ни дети. 
И это вовсе не секрет, 
Когда секрета вовсе нет, 
Скучают все на свете. 
Но почему? Да потому, что!.. 
Припев: 
Ужасно интересно 
Все то, что неизвестно! 
Ужасно неизвестно, 
Все то, что интересно! 
Решил свой рост узнать удав, 
И в этом он конечно прав, 
И это важно очень! 
Быть может, он длиннее всех, 
Во много раз длиннее всех, 
А может быть короче. 
Но почему? Да потому, что!..  
Припев.  
Вот голова, вот он хвост, 
А остальное - это рост, 
В удаве много роста. 
Но как измерить этот рост? 
Не знают голова и хвост. 
Узнать свой рост не просто. 
Но почему? Да потому, что!..  
Припев. 
Водой кончается земля, 
И есть начало у ручья, 
Весной начнется лето. 
А где начаться должен я? 
И где кончаться должен я? 
Не знаю я про это. 
Но почему, Да потому, что!.. Припев.* 
_____________________________    *Глава XI* *Это я ползу*
Удав склонился над травой и что-то рассматривал. Мартышка очень осторожно, на цыпочках, подошла к удаву и тоже посмотрела. В траве что-то ползло.
— Ползёт? — спросила мартышка шёпотом.
— Ползёт, — вздохнул удав. — Ползёт. Ползёт.
— А что это ползёт? — спросила мартышка.
— Это я ползу! — сказал удав.
— Ты? — удивилась мартышка. — А куда ты ползёшь?
— Сюда. Сюда ползу, — проворчал удав, доставая из травы своё длинное-предлинное тело.
Мартышка отошла немножко назад, чтобы посмотреть на удава со стороны. Ей было интересно. Она знала удава уже давным-давно, но ей не так уж часто приходилось видеть его всего целиком. Обычно, когда удав куда-нибудь полз или просто отдыхал, видно было в лучшем случае его большую часть, а остальное лежало где-нибудь в траве или за кустами.
— Ой, удав! — восхитилась мартышка. — Какой ты!..
— Какой? — заинтересовался удав. Он опустил хвост на землю и повернулся к мартышке. — Какой?
— Длинный! — сказала мартышка.
— Это я и сам знаю, — вздохнул разочарованный удав. — А какой длинный?
— Очень длинный.
— Очень? — Удав задумался. — Хм, очень… Нет. Очень — это не то!
— А что — то? — спросила мартышка.
Но удав не ответил. Он был очень занят. Собой. Удав внимательно смотрел, как его большое тело то сворачивается в кольца, то разворачивается так, что от головы до кончика хвоста пробегают быстрые волны. Сразу было видно, что удав очень волнуется.
— Что это ты так волнуешься? — спросила мартышка.
— Погоди, мартышка, не мешай! — откликнулся удав. — Я принимаю решение.
— Принимаешь? — обрадовалась мартышка. — А ты его правильно принимаешь? — тут же встревожилась она. — Принимать можно по-разному, — затараторила мартышка. — Можно принимать через каждые два часа по чайной ложке, а можно принимать два раза в день перед едой. Ты как принимаешь?
— Я уже принял! — сказал удав. — Я принял решение, я решил… измерить свой рост.
— Аааа! — сказала мартышка. — А я думала… — И тут только до мартышки дошло, что сказал удав.
— Измерить свой рост? — восхитилась мартышка. — Какое прекрасное, какое замечательное решение! — И от восхищения мартышка даже запела:
Решил свой рост узнать удав!
И в этом он, конечно, прав.
Ведь это важно очень!
Возможно, он длиннее всех!
Во много раз длиннее всех!
— Да! — вздохнул удав. — Это пока неизвестно!
— Как же ты будешь его измерять, свой рост? — спросила мартышка. — Каким способом?
— Честно говоря, — признался удав, — я не знаю ни одного способа. Все они, эти способы, мне неизвестны.
— Значит, ты не знаешь, как измерить свой рост? — огорчилась мартышка. И от огорчения она даже запела:
Вот голова, а вот он — хвост.
А остальное — это рост!
В удаве много роста.
Но как измерить этот рост —
Не знают голова и хвост.
Узнать свой рост — не просто!
— Очень сложно! — вздохнул опять удав.
— А вот и нет! — вдруг закричала мартышка. — Я знаю, как измерить твой рост!
— Как? — быстро спросил удав.
— Очень просто! — сказала мартышка. — Надо сложиться пополам! Складывайся!
Удав сложился пополам и положил свою голову рядом с хвостом.
— Так! — сказала мартышка, — Складывайся ещё раз.
Удав сложился вчетверо. Мартышка обошла вокруг удава и задумалась.
— Ну? — спросил удав с нетерпением.
— Сейчас! — сказала мартышка. — Вот голова, а вот он хвост! Всё ясно!
— Что ясно? — спросил удав.
— Всё! — сказала мартышка. — Всё ясно! Твой рост будет две твоих половины или четыре половины половин.
— Две половины… четыре… половины… — попытался разобраться удав, но так и не разобрался. — Нет, — сказал он в конце концов. — Так не получится!
— Почему не получится? — удивилась мартышка.
— Потому что меня половинами мерить нельзя!
— Почему нельзя!
— Потому что я целый!
— Ну, тогда я не знаю как, — обиделась мартышка.
Она отвернулась от удава и увидела слонёнка.
— Что тут у вас случилось? — спросил слонёнок. — Чем это вы тут занимаетесь?
— Меня меряем! — объяснил удав. — Только мы не знаем как!
— Когда не знаешь как — задумчиво сказал слонёнок, — нужно у кого-нибудь спросить.
Мартышка очень внимательно посмотрела на слонёнка и предложила:
— Давай у тебя спросим.
— У меня? — смутился слонёнок. — У меня лучше не надо. Давайте лучше спросим у попугая.
— Давайте! — вдруг закричал попугай, откуда ни возьмись появляясь перед друзьями. — Давайте спросим у меня! Спрашивайте!
— Как меня измерить? — спросил удав.
— Ну… — сказал попугай. — Рост удавов в большинстве случаев, как правило, измеряется… э… с хвоста. Это у тебя что?
— Это у него голова! — объяснила мартышка.
— Голова нам не нужна! — отмахнулся попугай. — Давай сюда хвост!
Удав протянул попугаю хвост.
— А теперь, — сказал попугай удаву, — хвост оставь тут, а сам ползи, ползи, пока не вытянешься во всю длину.
Удав пополз в заросли, а перед попугаем остался его хвост. Попугай очень долго на этот хвост смотрел.
Слонёнок и мартышка боялись помешать попугаю. Поэтому они вели себя очень тихо. Они стояли рядышком и тоже смотрели на хвост. Потом это им надоело.
— Как ты думаешь, — спросил слонёнок мартышку, — он его уже меряет?
— Ты его уже меряешь? — спросила мартышка попугая.
— Э… э… э… — сказал попугай. — Дело в том, что обычно удавы измеряются с хвоста. А наш удав измеряется наоборот. С головы. Это у него хвост, да?
— Да! — сказала мартышка. — Это у него хвост. А голова там! — и мартышка махнула рукой в сторону зарослей.
— Зовите голову! — велел попугай.
— Бесполезно! — сказала мартышка. — Голова нас не услышит. Она теперь далеко. Удав, он знаешь какой длинный!
— Сейчас я за ней сбегаю, — предложил слонёнок.
— Не стоит! — сказал попугай. — Далеко ходить. Лучше давайте дёрнем его за хвост, а голова сама приползёт.
Слонёнок, мартышка и попугай схватились за хвост удава, и все разом этот хвост дёрнули. Немножко подождали и дёрнули ещё раз. Потом ещё немножко и опять дёрнули. Голова удава не ползла.
— Что же она не ползёт? — спросил слонёнок.
— А вдруг… А вдруг… — зажмурилась мартышка от страха. — А вдруг!..
— Что «а вдруг»? — спросил слонёнок.
— А вдруг он порвался? — закричала мартышка.
— Кто?
— Удав! Мы его тут дёргаем, а он там порвался!
— Ой! — сказал слонёнок.
— Точно! — воскликнул попугай. — Ну конечно! Мы его дёргаем, а он порвался — и голова про свой хвост ничего не знает! Надо проверить!
Мартышка, ни слова не говоря, бросилась в заросли и помчалась вдоль удава.
Слонёнок и попугай кинулись за ней.
— Тут он целый. И тут тоже, — говорили они друг другу. — И там. И здесь. И вот тут тоже целый.
— Вот! — закричала мартышка. — Смотрите! Это место совсем непрочное!
Слонёнок и мартышка схватились за удава и стали его тянуть в разные стороны.
— Нет, — сказал попугай. — Это место прочное, наверное, он в другом месте порвался. Пошли дальше.
А голова удава лежала в кустах и прислушивалась к своим ощущениям. Ощущения были странные. Вернее, сначала никаких ощущений не было.
«Когда же они начнут меня измерять? — думал удав с нетерпением. — Что же они всё не измеряют и не измеряют?»
Наконец удав почувствовал, что его дёргают за хвост.
«Ага! — подумал удав. — Начали измерять!»
Потом удав с удовольствием убедился, что его дёргают за хвост всё сильней и сильней.
«Стараются!» — подумал удав.
Вскоре удав заметил, что его дёргают уже не за хвост, а немножко ближе к голове.
«Хвост уже измерили! — подумал удав. — Дальше двинулись. Ну-ну!»
И тут удав стал чувствовать, что его начинают тянуть в разные стороны.
— Ого! — приподнял голову удав. — Здорово они за дело принялись!
Пока удава тянули, дёргали, толкали и щипали в разных местах, он терпел, но когда удав обнаружил, что его стали щекотать, он не выдержал.
— Хи-хи! — сказал он сам себе. — Ой! Ха-ха! Хи-хи— хи! Хо-хо-хо! Хо-хо-хо! Ничего себе! Охо-хо! Кажется, они немножко увлеклись! Ой! Ой! Ойё-ёй!
Щекотки удав боялся ужасно. С детства. Поэтому он поскорей повернулся и пополз навстречу мартышке, слонёнку и попугаю.
А слонёнок, мартышка и попугай искали и всё никак не могли найти, где же удав порвался. Они дошли уже почти до самой середины, когда из зарослей появилась голова удава.
— Хи-хи! — сказала голова. — Чего это вы щекочетесь?
— Мы не щекочемся, мы проверяем! — отмахнулась мартышка.
— Что проверяете? — удивился удав.
— Тебя, — сказал попугай. — Вдруг ты порвался?!
— Я? Порвался? Где?! — ужаснулся удав.
— Посередине, — вздохнул слонёнок.
Удав так быстро кинулся к своему хвосту, что немножко сбил с ног попугая.
— Там мы уже проверили! — крикнул ему вслед попугай.
Удав кинулся в другую сторону. Он внимательно осмотрел себя до самой шеи и только тогда вздохнул с облегчением:
— Фу! Целый!
— Целый! — обрадовалась мартышка. Слонёнок и попугай тоже очень обрадовались.
Когда все немного успокоились, удав напомнил, что он совсем не просил, чтоб его проверяли, он просил, чтоб его меряли.
— Сейчас! — сказал попугай. — Уже начинаю. Сейчас, удав, я измерю твой рост в попугаях.
— В попугаях? — хором удивились слонёнок и мартышка.
— Как это? — растерялся удав.
— А так, — сказал попугай. — Сколько попугаев в тебе поместится, такой у тебя и рост!
— Ого! — ужаснулась мартышка. — Сколько поместится!!!
— Очень надо! — обиделся удав. — Я не стану глотать столько попугаев.
— Зачем же глотать! Во-первых, глотать никого не надо, а во-вторых, и одного попугая хватит. Меня.
— Ну, — недоверчиво сказал удав, — если глотать не надо, тогда меряй в попугаях!
Попугай шагнул и наступил удаву на хвост.
— Ой! — тихонько сказал удав.
Но попугай ещё раз шагнул и пошёл по удаву от хвоста к голове.
Попугай шёл и считал шаги. Он говорил:
Раз! Два! Левой! Правой!
Дважды два! Очень просто
Измеряются удавы —
Пятью пять — Любого роста!
Дойдя до головы, попугай спрыгнул на землю и сообщил удаву:
— Твой рост будет ровно тридцать восемь попугаев! Вот какой у тебя рост!
— Ух ты! — восхитился удав. — Тридцать восемь!
— А чем ещё можно мерить рост? — спросила попугая мартышка.
— Всем! — сказал попугай.
— И мартышками можно?
— Можно!
Мартышка подскочила к удаву и стала по нему кувыркаться.
— Раз, два! — кричала мартышка, кувыркаясь. — Левой, правой! Дважды… — И тут мартышка, которая начала кувыркаться с головы, докувыркалась до хвоста.
— Всё! — разочарованно сказала мартышка. — Он уже весь кончился!
— Пять мартышек! — объявил попугай.
— А теперь… давайте слонёнками! — предложил слонёнок.
Слонёнок стал возле хвоста удава, шагнул и сказал: «Раз!». Потом он ещё шагнул и сказал: «Два». И когда он сказал: «Два», он уже оказался возле головы удава.
— Два! — вздохнул слонёнок. — Только два…
— Два слонёнка! — объявил попугай.
— Ура! — прошептал счастливый удав. — Ура!!! — закричал он изо всех сил. — Ура!!! Прекрасно! Просто здорово! Спасибо! Спасибо вам, друзья! Тебе, попугай! Тебе, мартышка! И тебе, слонёнок! Ну как бы я измерил свой рост, если бы не вы?!
— Тебе бы просто ну совсем нечем было бы его измерить, твой рост! — сказал попугай.
— А теперь, — сказал удав, — теперь я знаю, что мой рост…
— Два слонёнка! — сказал слонёнок.
— Пять мартышек! — сказала мартышка.
— Тридцать восемь попугаев! — сказал попугай.
— Эге! — вдруг задумался удав. — А в попугаях-то я гораздо длиннее.
— Ещё бы! — подтвердил попугай.
— Теперь, — воскликнул удав, — когда приедет моя бабушка и скажет: Ну, внучек, ты, кажется, вырос!» — я ей отвечу: «Да, бабушка, я вырос». И я скажу ей свой рост в попугаях!
— Погоди, — удивилась мартышка, — ты про какую бабушку говоришь?
— Про мою! — сказал удав.
— Твоя бабушка приедет к нам сюда, в Африку? — спросил попугай.
— Приедет!
— А когда она приедет? — спросил слонёнок.
— Уже очень скоро! — сказал удав.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -    *Бабушка удава*
Удав вполз на пальму. Он обвился вокруг ствола, поднял голову над верхушкой и вглядывался в даль. Он ждал свою бабушку. Мартышка тоже сидела на пальме, рядом с удавом, и тоже вглядывалась. В ту же самую даль. Она тоже ждала бабушку удава, которая где-то там уже ехала к своему внуку.
А внизу, под пальмой, попугай учил слонёнка, как нужно разговаривать с бабушками. Попугай говорил:
— …И ты скажешь: «Здравствуйте, дорогая бабушка удава! Ваш внук — наш друг. Мы рады, что вы приехали к нему!»
— Мы рады, что ты приехала к нему, — повторил слонёнок.
— Не ты, а вы. К бабушкам нужно обращаться на «вы»!
— Так она будет не одна? — удивился слонёнок. — К удаву приедет много бабушек?
— Приедет одна бабушка, — сказал попугай.
— Зачем же тогда обращаться к ней на «вы», как будто её много?
— Потому что она взрослая, — объяснил попугай. — К взрослой бабушке всегда обращаются на «вы». Даже если взрослая бабушка одна, её всё равно много. Взрослая — она большая.
Слонёнок вздохнул и посмотрел наверх. А наверху мартышка спрашивала удава:
— А твоя бабушка какая?
— Она такая… такая… — сказал удав, вглядываясь в даль, — очень хвостливая!
— Хвастается? — удивилась мартышка.
— Нет! — обиделся удав. — Ничего она не хвастается. Просто у неё хвост длинный.
— Как у тебя?
— Длиннее. И от этого она очень хвостливая.
А внизу попугай велел слонёнку учить наизусть слова, которые он скажет бабушке, когда она приедет, а там взлетел на верхушку пальмы к удаву и мартышке.
— Ждёте? — спросил их попугай.
— Ждём! — сказала мартышка.
— Вы неправильно ждёте! — заявил попугай. — Вы ждёте в одну сторону, а надо в разные. Ты, удав, жди туда! — попугай повернул голову удава направо. — А ты, мартышка, жди сюда! — попугай повернул мартышку налево. — А я сам буду ждать прямо! Вот! Теперь мы ждём правильно и, наверно, скоро дождёмся.
— Непонятно! — сказал удав. — Зачем ждать в три стороны? Ко мне приезжает одна бабушка, а не три.
— Правильно! — обрадовалась мартышка. — Тебе одна, а две остальные мне и попугаю! По бабушке.
— А мне? — закричал снизу слонёнок.
— Не отвлекайся! — крикнул ему попугай. — Учи слова!
— Здравствуйте, дорогая… Здравствуйте, дорогая… дорогая… — забормотал слонёнок.
И вдруг слонёнок увидел бабушку. Бабушку удава. Она появилась с четвёртой стороны. С той самой, с которой ни удав, ни мартышка, ни попугай её не ждали.
— Бабушка! — ахнул слонёнок и начал говорить слова, которые он выучил. — Здравствуйте, дорогая…
Но тут на слонёнка свалились сверху сначала удав, а потом мартышка и попугай.
— Бабушка приехала! — кричал удав. — Ура!!!
Попугай тоже кричал что-то радостное. И мартышка тоже кричала. Правда, она кричала не что-то, она кричала вообще!
— Одну минуточку, — сказала бабушка удава, оглядываясь назад. — Я ещё не совсем приехала, я ожидаю прибытия своего хвоста с минуты на минуту.
Бабушка удава оказалась действительно очень большая и ужасно хвостливая. Голова её уже давно была тут, а сама бабушка всё прибывала и прибывала. Наконец показался хвост.
— Вот и он! — сказала бабушка, встречая свой хвост. — Теперь можно здороваться!
И бабушка удава нежно поцеловала своего внука в лоб, а в это время её хвост гладил по головам слонёнка, мартышку и попугая.
— Здравствуйте! Здравствуйте! — говорила бабушка всем вместе. — Здравствуй! Здравствуй! — говорила она каждому в отдельности.
Вдруг бабушка отодвинулась в сторону и посмотрела на своего внука и его друзей со стороны. И воскликнула:
— Что я вижу??!!
— Меня, бабушка! — закричал удав.
— И меня! — крикнула мартышка, подпрыгивая, чтобы стать заметней.
— И ещё попугая и слонёнка! — робко добавил слонёнок.
— Нас! — подтвердил попугай.
— Вас я прекрасно вижу! — сказала бабушка. — Но кроме того, я вижу, что вы гуляете тут одни, без присмотра!
— Без чего мы гуляем? — испугался попугай. Он нагнулся, посмотрел на свои тоненькие ножки, а потом на всякий случай отошёл в сторону и спрятался за слонёнка.
— Вы гуляете, — повторила бабушка, — без присмотра! Но теперь всё будет иначе! Раньше вы гуляли как?
— Как? — спросил удав и посмотрел на мартышку и слонёнка.
— Раньше вы гуляли сами по себе! — объяснила бабушка. — А теперь, когда к вам приехала я, вы будете гулять…
— По бабушке! — догадалась мартышка. — Теперь мы будем гулять по бабушке! — в восторге закричала мартышка и прыгнула на бабушку. И побежала по ней.
Но бабушка поймала мартышку хвостом, осторожно сняла её с себя и поставила на землю.
— Теперь вы будете гулять и играть с присмотром! — сказала она.
— А как это? — удивился слонёнок.
— Очень просто, — объяснил попугай, выглядывая из-за слонёнка. — Мы будем играть, а бабушка будет смотреть. На нас.
— Хорошо ли это? — задумался слонёнок. — Мы будем всё время играть, а бабушка только смотреть. Ей же станет скучно!
— Можно смотреть по очереди! — предложил удав.
— Нет-нет, спасибо! — сказала растроганная бабушка. — Вы уж играйте, а я присмотрю.
— А во что можно играть с присмотром? — спросила мартышка.
— Ребята, — сказала бабушка. — Во всё! С присмотром можно играть во что хочешь!
— Давайте играть с присмотром! — обрадовался слонёнок.
— Есть много увлекательных спортивных игр, — сказала бабушка.
— Я знаю одну очень спортивную игру! — закричала мартышка. — Перетягивание удава!
Тут мартышка схватила удава за хвост, а слонёнок схватил его за голову. И они стали тянуть удава в разные стороны. А попугай бегал от мартышки к слонёнку и смотрел, кто перетягивает.
Сначала побеждала мартышка, но слонёнок дёрнул изо всех сил и сразу перетянул на свою сторону всего удава. И мартышку тоже. А мартышка по дороге захватила попугая, так что слонёнок и его перетянул. Все попадали друг на друга и оказались в одной куче.
— Знаете что, — предложила бабушка, — в эту спортивную игру мы поиграем в следующий раз, а сейчас я займусь вашим воспитанием.
— Простите, но мы сегодня уже завтракали, — сказал попугай.
— Знаете, — сказал слонёнок, — мы вообще очень хорошо питаемся.
— Особенно я! — сказал удав.
— Я говорю не о питании, а о воспитании! — объяснила бабушка.
— А воспитание, это что? — спросила мартышка.
— Это много чего, — сказала бабушка. — В двух словах не скажешь. Ну, вот ты, мартышка. Если я сейчас сорву и дам тебе банан, что ты сделаешь?
— Спелый банан? — уточнила мартышка.
— Очень спелый, — кивнула бабушка.
— Съем! — сказала мартышка.
Бабушка неодобрительно покачала головой.
— Сначала скажу «спасибо», — поправилась мартышка. — А потом съем!
— Ну что ж, ты поступишь, как вежливая мартышка! — сказала бабушка. — Но вежливость — это ещё не всё воспитание! Хорошо воспитанная мартышка сначала предложит банан товарищу!
— А вдруг он его возьмёт?! — испугалась мартышка.
— Действительно, бабушка, — поддержал мартышку удав. — Он же его может взять!
— Непременно возьмёт! — решил попугай. Слонёнок ничего не сказал, но он про себя тоже подумал, что если предложить банан товарищу, то никакой товарищ от банана не откажется. Если, конечно, он умный, этот товарищ.
— Нет! Воспитанной быть не интересно! — сказала мартышка.
— А ты попробуй! — Бабушка сорвала спелый и сочный банан и протянула его мартышке: — Попробуй!
— Что пробовать? — спросила мартышка. — Банан? Или быть воспитанной?
Бабушка ничего не ответила. Мартышка посмотрела на банан, потом на бабушку. Потом опять на банан. Банан был очень спелый и удивительно вкусный на вид.
— Большое спасибо! — сказала мартышка бабушке и уже открыла рот, чтобы съесть банан, но вдруг заметила, что на неё очень внимательно смотрит слонёнок. Вернее, не на неё, а на её банан. Мартышка смутилась. — Ты ведь не очень любишь бананы? — спросила она слонёнка. — Ты ведь, наверно, их почти совсем не любишь, правда?
— Нет, почему же? — возразил слонёнок. — Я их довольно сильно люблю.
— Да? — сказала мартышка упавшим голосом. — Ну, тогда — на!
И мартышка отдала слонёнку свой банан. Слонёнок сказал спасибо и стал очищать банан от кожуры.
Попугай подошёл к слонёнку и стал смотреть, как слонёнок это делает. Слонёнок вздохнул и положил перед попугаем очищенный банан.
— Бери! Это тебе! — сказал слонёнок. Попугай поблагодарил слонёнка, взял банан и понёс его удаву.
— Удав! — сказал попугай. — Прими от меня этот прекрасный спелый банан!
— Я принимаю его от тебя с глубокой благодарностью! — сказал удав, взял банан и протянул его мартышке.
Сначала мартышка очень удивилась, а потом ещё сильней обрадовалась. Она подпрыгнула и закричала:
— Я поняла! Поняла! Воспитанной быть очень интересно! Просто замечательно! Ты что-нибудь кому-нибудь предложишь, тебе кто-нибудь что-нибудь предложит! Красота!
— Хм! — сказала бабушка. — Когда я говорила о воспитании, я не совсем это имела в виду. Но в общем ты, мартышка, права. Если никому ничего ни для кого не жалко — это действительно красота. — И бабушка ещё раз сказала: — Хм! — Это «Хм!» она сказала не мартышке, и не слонёнку, и не попугаю, и даже не своему внуку удаву. Это «Хм!» она сказала сама себе.
…А тебе, уважаемый Ребёнок, я должен сообщить, что наша книжка уже очень скоро кончится. Потому что ты дочитал её почти до самого конца.
Вот сейчас удав скажет бабушке свой рост, сначала в попугаях, а потом в мартышках и слонёнках, и нам с тобой придётся попрощаться с ними всеми.
Мы с тобой перевернём последнюю страницу, а они останутся в своей Африке, будут играть в разные игры и петь песенки. Например, вот эту:
На свете много есть того,
Про что не знают ничего
Ни взрослые, ни дети!
И это вовсе не секрет,
Когда секрета вовсе нет,
Скучают все на свете!
А почему? Да потому, что
Ужасно интересно
Всё то, что неизвестно!
Ужасно неизвестно
Всё то, что интересно!
Ну, вот мы и расстались с мартышкой, слонёнком, попугаем, удавом и его бабушкой. А теперь давайте прощаться друг с другом.
Пора, пора нам с тобой попрощаться. Ведь нельзя же мне всё время писать, а тебе всё время читать одну и ту же книжку. От этого можно так соскучиться, что, того и гляди, заболеем. Так что — до свиданья, уважаемый Ребёнок! Встретимся в какой-нибудь другой книжке. А на прощание позволь мне передать тебе большой и горячий привет. От себя.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -   *Куда идёт слонёнок*
После обеда в Африке было очень жарко. Мартышка совсем одна сидела под деревом и никак не могла решить, куда ей пойти. И с кем пойти.
И вдруг мартышка заметила попугая. Попугай бодрым шагом куда-то шёл.
«Ага! — подумала мартышка. — Попугай куда-то идёт. Вот с ним я и пойду».
«Интересно, куда это мы идём?» — подумала мартышка, уже шагая рядом с попугаем.
— Слушай, попугай, — спросила она, — а мы с тобой правильно идём?
— Нда, да… — рассеянно откликнулся попугай, которому не хотелось прерывать свои размышления. Ведь на самом-то деле попугай вообще никуда не шел. Просто он размышлял о том о сём и поэтому ходил по полянке туда-сюда.
Но мартышка этого не знала, поэтому, когда попугай в очередной раз дошёл туда и повернул сюда, она решила: «Ну вот, теперь совершенно ясно, что мы окончательно заблудились!»
— Попугай! — закричала мартышка. — Куда мы идём? Туда?
— Да, да… — пробормотал попугай, — туда. — И повернул в обратную сторону.
— А теперь куда? — удивилась мартышка. — Теперь сюда? А что у нас тут?
— Где? — попугай остановился и посмотрел на мартышку.
— Тут! — сказала мартышка, показывая вперёд. — Что у нас тут?
— Ничего! — пожал плечами попугай.
— А там у нас что? — спросила мартышка, показывая назад.
— Тоже ничего.
— Так чего же мы туда идём? — возмутилась мартышка.
Попугай оглянулся назад, потом посмотрел на мартышку, сказал:
— А мы туда не идём.
— А куда мы идём? — закричала мартышка. — Куда?
— Слушай, мартышка, — сказал попугай, — тебе не кажется, что ты мне мешаешь?
— Нет, не кажется. Так куда идём?
Попугай понял, что мартышка уже не даст ему спокойно ходить туда-сюда и размышлять про себя. Тогда он решил размышлять вслух.
— Вот именно! — воскликнул попугай. — Куда? Возьмём, например, слонёнка!
— Возьмём! — обрадовалась мартышка и закричала: — Слонёнок! Эй! Слонёнок!
— Чего? — высунулся из зарослей слонёнок, который гулял неподалёку.
— Иди сюда, ты будешь Например! — сообщила ему мартышка.
— Ладно, — согласился слонёнок. — А что надо делать?
— Например, идёт слонёнок, — сказал попугай.
— Иди! — велела мартышка слонёнку.
Слонёнок пошёл. Попугай и мартышка пошли рядом. Некоторое время все трое шли молча. Потом попугай спросил:
— А куда он идёт?
— Ты куда идёшь? — спросила слонёнка мартышка.
— Не знаю, — сказал слонёнок.
— Вот! Пожалуйста! — воскликнул попугай. — Он идёт, а куда идёт — не знает. А почему?
— Почему? — подхватила мартышка.
— Ну, вы же сами сказали — иди! И я пошёл! — вздохнул слонёнок.
— А куда он пошёл? Есть ли у него цель? — воскликнул попугай.
— Нет! — уверенно ответил слонёнок. — Её у меня нет. Хобот есть. И уши. И ещё хвост…
— Я не про то! — сказал попугай. — Когда слонёнок идёт, он должен знать, что у него впереди!
— А я знаю, — сказал слонёнок.
— Что?
— Хобот.
— Я не про то, не про то, не про то! — закричал попугай. — Я вот про что: когда слонёнок идёт, он должен идти к чему-нибудь. Он должен к этому чему-нибудь стремиться! Ну, например, вон к тому кактусу.
Слонёнок внимательно посмотрел на кактус, про который говорил попугай.
— Не буду я к нему стремиться, — обиженно сказал слонёнок, — он колючий.
— Неважно! — воскликнул попугай. — Допустим, он не колючий!
— Нет, не допустим! — сказал слонёнок. — Он колючий.
Мартышка быстренько сбегала к кактусу, потрогала его и вернулась обратно.
— Попугай, — сказала мартышка, — этот кактус действительно очень колючий.
— А я и не говорю, что он не колючий, я говорю: давайте допустим, что он не колючий! — закричал попугай.
— Такие колючие кактусы, — сказал слонёнок, — в неколючие не допускаются! И вообще, я так не играю! Я пошёл!
— А к чему ты будешь стремиться? — спросил попугай.
— Ник чему. Пойду, и всё! Просто так.
— Ну что ж, — вздохнул попугай. — Мартышка, попрощайся со слонёнком и обними его в последний раз!
— Почему, почему, почему в последний раз?! — заволновалась мартышка.
— Он был хорошим другом, наш слонёнок! — сказал попугай. — Нам будет его недоставать. Мы будем часто вспоминать о нём. Жаль, что мы его больше никогда не увидим.
— Почему жаль? Почему не увидим? — закричала мартышка. — Почему ты говоришь: он был?.. Он есть. Вот он!
— Да! — сказал попугай. — Но уже не долго!
— Ты чего, попугай? — растерялся слонёнок. — Что не долго?
— Нам на тебя смотреть!
— Почему? — потребовала объяснений мартышка.
— Потому что он собирается идти и ни к чему не устремляется.
— Ну и что?
— А то! — вздохнул попугай. — Это ужасно! Это даже страшно себе представить! Если слонёнок идёт и ни к чему не стремится, он же будет идти, идти, идти, идти, идти, идти…
— Он же так совсем уйдёт?! — ужаснулась мартышка.
— Как? — не понял слонёнок.
— А так! — объяснил попугай. — Уйдёшь насовсем! И никогда не вернёшься!
Слонёнок перепугался.
— Я тогда лучше никуда не пойду! — сказал он и как можно твёрже упёрся в землю всеми четырьмя ногами.
— Правильно! Не ходи! — обрадовалась мартышка. Потом она посмотрела на попугая и спросила: — И теперь он будет всегда тут стоять?
— Придётся! — решил попугай.
— Ничего, — сказала слонёнку мартышка. — Не расстраивайся. Я буду приносить тебе вкусную траву и даже иногда бананы. И мы все будем часто навешать тебя.
— Я очень часто не смогу, — сказал попугай, — я смогу только по праздникам.
— Так я тоже не хочу! — взмолился слонёнок. — Я не хочу всегда тут стоять! Давайте, я тогда лучше больше не буду Например. Пусть теперь удав будет Например!
— Хорошо! — согласился попугай. — Пусть будет удав.
— Кем, кем я буду? — вдруг поднялась из соседних кустов голова удава.
— Удав! — торжественно заявил попугай. — Мы хотим взять тебя Например!
— Вы думаете, я достоин? — смутился удав. — Но ведь я не такой уж хороший. Пусть лучше слонёнок будет.
— Он уже был! — сказала мартышка. — И теперь ему придётся всегда тут стоять.
— Почему? — удивился удав.
— Потому что он не знает, куда идёт, — стала объяснять мартышка, — а если он идёт и не знает куда, то он пойдёт, пойдёт, пойдёт… — И мартышка от ужаса зажмурила глаза. — А дальше мне страшно!
— Почему страшно?
— Потому что это страшно себе представить! — воскликнул попугай.
— Что страшно представить?
— Как я иду! — объяснил слонёнок.
— А вот я сейчас возьму, — решительно сказал удав, — и представлю себе, как ты идёшь.
— Ой! Лучше не надо! — испугался слонёнок.
Но удав уже начал себе представлять. Он опёрся головой на хвост, закрыл глаза и забормотал:
— Вот слонёнок идёт, идёт, он идёт…
— Страшно? — спросила мартышка.
— Пока нет! — приоткрыл глаза удав.
— Сейчас станет страшно, — пообещал попугай.
— Мгм, мгм… — бормотал удав. — Вот я представляю себе, как слонёнок идёт. Он не знает, куда идёт, он идёт просто так. Идёт, идёт, идёт… Но он… он не просто идёт. Он гуляет. Вот! И совсем не страшно!
— Гуляет? — удивился попугай.
— Гуляет! — обрадовалась мартышка.
— Гуляю! — попробовал на вкус это слово слонёнок. — Ой! — сказал он восхищённо. — Вот куда я иду! Я гуляю!
— Гуляешь! — подтвердил удав.
И счастливый слонёнок сошёл с места, на котором ему уже не надо было всегда стоять.
— А давайте, — закричала мартышка, — давайте все пойдём гулять!
И все согласились. И сейчас же, немедленно, отправились гулять. И гуляли до самого вечера.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -   *Как лечить удава*
Удав лежал на большом плоском камне. Под голову он подложил хвост, а глаза его были закрыты.
— Аааа! Вот он ты! — крикнула мартышка, подбегая к удаву. — Лежишь? Отдыхаешь? Устал, да? А что ты делал? А что-нибудь вкусное у тебя есть? Нет? А что у тебя есть?
— У меня есть мысль! — сказал удав, открывая глаза. — Мысль. И я её думаю.
— Какая мысль? — спросила мартышка.
— Так сразу не скажешь, — вздохнул удав. — Это такая мысль… очень длинная… и про меня, и про тебя, мартышка, и про слонёнка и попугая. Про всех нас.
— Ух ты! — подпрыгнула мартышка. — Ох, какая хорошая мысль. А можно я её тоже немножко подумаю?
— Думай, — разрешил удав.
Мартышка села рядом с удавом на корточки и стал а думать. Но оказалось, что на корточках думать неудобно. Тогда она встала во весь рост. Но так ей тоже не очень думалось. Мартышка быстро залезла на ближайшее дерево и немножко повисела вниз головой.
— Нет, — сказала она сама себе, — вниз головой тоже плохо. Всё перекувыркивается.
Мартышка слезла на землю и немножко попрыгала, чтобы поставить на место всё то, что перекувыркнулось, когда она висела вниз головой.
— Мартышка, — сказал удав, — что ты всё время вертишься? Ты не вертись. Ты думай.
— Я уже подумала, — сказала мартышка.
— А ты ещё подумай, — предложил удав.
— Я, — сказала мартышка, — про одно и то же не умею думать два раза! И тебе не советую. Всё время думать одну и ту же мысль нельзя! Это очень вредно! От этого можно соскучиться и заболеть.
— Про что же мне думать? — вздохнул удав.
— Думай… Думай про кукаляку! — сказала мартышка.
— Как же я буду про неё думать, — сказал удав, — если я даже не знаю, что это такое — кукаляка?
— Кукаляка — это такой ящичек, в котором лежит мукука, — объяснила мартышка.
— Что лежит? — не понял удав.
— Мукука!
— А мукука — это что?
— Мукука — это такая коробочка, в которой лежит бисяка!
— А что такое бисяка?
— Бисяка — это такой пакетик, в котором лежит хрюря!
— Что ты такое говоришь, мартышка? — возмутился удав. — Какая ещё хрюря?
— Пампукская хрюря! — сказала мартышка. — Пампукская!
— Никаких пампукских хрюрь я никогда не видел! — закричал удав.
— Мало ли чего ты не видел! — сказала мартышка. — Ты его не видел, а оно есть.
— Где? — спросил удав.
— В разных местах, — сказала мартышка. — А пампукская хрюря — это такой сундучок, в котором лежит мамурик.
— Погоди, мартышка! — взмолился удав. — Погоди! Кто его туда положил? Этот сундучок. В этого мамурика.
— Не сундучок в мамурика, — поправила мартышка, — а мамурика в сундучок. И никто его туда не клал. Он там и так лежал.
— Кто? Где? — закричал удав. — Зачем он там лежал?
— Ты про кого спрашиваешь? — осведомилась мартышка. — Про сундучок или про мамурика?
— Про них! — сказал удав. — Про обоих. Зачем они там лежали?
— Там они не лежали, — сказала мартышка. — Они лежали в другом месте. Неподалёку.
— Мартышка! — закричал удав. — Сейчас же перестань! Я уже ничего не понимаю!
— И понимать нечего! — сказала мартышка. — Всё очень просто.
— Говори сию минуту, — потребовал удав. — Что там внутри всех этих ящиков, коробок, пакетов, чемоданов, кульков и сундуков?
— Не знаю! — сказала мартышка.
— А кто знает? — спросил удав.
— На свете есть много такого, — сказала мартышка, — про что никто ничего совсем-совсем не знает!
— Если про это никто ничего не знает, — сказал удав, — то я про это и думать не буду!
— Значит, ты опять будешь думать свою длинную мысль? — спросила мартышка.
— Да! Буду! — сказал удав.
— Это очень опасно, — закричала мартышка, — всё время про одно и то же думать! Ты заболеешь!
— От твоих пампукских хрюрь ещё быстрей заболеешь! — проворчал удав, свернулся в клубок и опять положил хвост под подбородок.
— Ну, удав, ну, пожалуйста! — попросила мартышка. — Не думай свою мысль. Думай другую.
— Не хочу! — сказал удав и переложил голову подальше от мартышки. Но мартышка снова пришла к голове.
— Хочешь, я тебе песню спою? — предложила она.
— Спасибо, — сказал удав, — не стоит.
— Ну, тогда я тебе что-нибудь расскажу, — пообещала мартышка, — я тебе расскажу случай из жизни.
— Не надо! — сказал удав. — Я и так знаю все случаи из твоей жизни.
— А я не из своей, — сказала мартышка. — Я тебе расскажу случай из чужой жизни. Из жизни слонёнка. Это очень интересный случай. Кстати, этот случай не только из жизни слонёнка, он ещё и из жизни попугая. Потому что они в этом случае встретились. Вот послушай…
Но удав не стал слушать мартышку.
— Ты опять её думаешь, свою мысль? — закричала мартышка. — Сейчас ты заболеешь! — предупредила она.
— Ох! — вздохнул удав.
— Вздыхаешь?! — испугалась мартышка. — Ты уже начал заболевать. Ты, наверно, уже себя плохо чувствуешь? Да?
— Мгм! — пробормотал удав.
— Всё! — крикнула мартышка. — Ты заболел!!!
— Мгм!
— Ну вот! — всплеснула руками мартышка. — Я же говорила! Теперь тебе вообще ни о чём думать нельзя! Слышишь? — мартышка затормошила удава. — Или ты уже ничего не слышишь?!
— Слышу, слышу, — сказал удав.
— Где у тебя болит?
— Болит, болит… — откликнулся удав, который не только не слушал, что говорит мартышка, но даже не понимал, что он сам ей отвечает.
— Удав! — сказала мартышка. — Тебя ещё можно спасти! Ты только не волнуйся. Лежи и ни о чём не думай. И тогда ты скоро поправишься и сможешь ходить.
— Что ты сказала? — вдруг поднял голову удав.
— Я говорю, ты поправишься и сможешь ходить! — повторила мартышка.
— Нет! — сказал удав печально. — Я никогда не смогу ходить.
Мартышка перепугалась. Она посмотрела на удава, и ей показалось, что ему стало гораздо хуже.
«Надо сейчас же найти слонёнка и попугая, — подумала мартышка. — Надо их найти и привести. Они что-нибудь придумают. Слонёнок ужасно умный. И попугай тоже ужасно умный. Они оба ужасно умные. Просто один другого умней…»
— Удав, — сказала мартышка, — я сейчас убегу, а потом прибегу обратно. Ты пока лежи. Лежи и не огорчайся. Это у тебя не очень страшная болезнь. Даже совсем не страшная. Я эту болезнь знаю. Я сама ею три раза болела. Даже четыре. И каждый раз выздоравливала. И ты тоже выздоровеешь! Обязательно поправишься. И сможешь ходить.
— А я тебе говорю, что я никогда не смогу ходить! — твёрдо сказал удав. — Никогда!!!
— Ну что ты… Что ты? — попятилась от удава мартышка. — Я… Я… Сейчас. Ты лежи, а я… Я сейчас.
И мартышка помчалась изо всех сил. Она побежала искать попугая и слонёнка.
Слонёнок и попугай не знали, что мартышка их ищет. Они шли по лесу и мимоходом играли в интересную игру.
Слонёнок и попугай играли в проблемы. Это такие специальные загадки. Слонёнок ставил проблемы, а попугай их разрешал. Или не разрешал. Когда как.
— Почему вода в ручье течёт всегда в одну сторону, а назад никогда не течёт? — ставил проблему слонёнок.
— А зачем ей течь назад? — удивлялся попугай. — Мимо того, что позади она уже один раз протекала. Она знает, как там — позади. Ей теперь интересно посмотреть, что впереди.
Слонёнок всё спрашивал и спрашивал, а попугай всё отвечал и отвечал, и в конце концов слонёнок сказал:
— Мне, попугай, теперь почти всё понятно. Мне теперь только одно непонятно: откуда ты, попугай, всё знаешь?
— Да уж знаю! — сказал попугай.
— Всё, всё?
— Всё! Всё!
Вокруг слонёнка и попугая лежали орехи, которые созрели и попадали с кокосовых пальм. Слонёнок посмотрел на эти орехи и спросил:
— Попугай, как ты думаешь, сколько тут орехов нападало?
— Куча! — сказал попугай, оглядевшись по сторонам. — Целая куча нападала.
— А сколько нужно орехов, — спросил слонёнок, — чтобы получилась куча?
— Куча — это когда много, — сказал попугай.
— А много — это сколько?
— Много — это много.
— Давай всё-таки разберёмся! — предложил слонёнок. — Десять орехов — это куча?
Слонёнок подобрал десять орехов и сложил их вместе. Попугай обошёл вокруг десяти орехов и осмотрел их с разных сторон. Потом он залез на орехи и поглядел на них сверху.
— Да! — сказал попугай. — Десять орехов — это куча!
Слонёнок подобрал ещё два ореха и положил их отдельно.
— А два? — спросил слонёнок.
Попугай подошёл к двум орехам и немножко рядом с ними постоял.
— Нет, — сказал попугай, — два — это не куча. Что это за куча, когда всего два ореха? Два — не куча!
Тогда слонёнок взял один орех от десяти и переложил его к двум орехам. Теперь у него с одной стороны получилось девять орехов, а с другой три.
— Три ореха — это куча? — спросил слонёнок.
— Три — это тоже не куча, — сказал попугай, — всё равно мало.
— А девять? — спросил слонёнок.
— Девять — куча!
— А четыре? — спросил слонёнок.
— Не куча.
— А восемь?
— Куча.
— А пять?
— Не куча.
— А семь?
— Куча.
— Ну, а шесть орехов?
Спрашивая, слонёнок всё время брал орехи оттуда, где их было больше, и перекладывал туда, где было меньше. И вот теперь перед попугаем лежали две совершенно одинаковые кучки. По шесть орехов в каждой.
— Не ку … — сказал попугай. — Нет. Ку … Или — не ку?.. Ку, ку! Тьфу! Что ты меня путаешь?! — закричал он.
— Ничего я не путаю, — обиделся слонёнок. — Ты сказал, что пять орехов — это ещё не куча, а семь — уже куча. Вот я и спрашиваю: шесть орехов — это куча или не куча?
Попугай немного помолчал, а потом сказал:
— Нда!
— Значит, «много» от «мало» никак не отличишь? — спросил слонёнок.
— Да нет, — сказал попугай, — отличить можно.
— Как?
— Очень просто. Мало, — это когда всё съел и ещё хочется. А много — это когда уже больше не хочется.
И тут из зарослей выскочила мартышка.
— Как вам не стыдно! — закричала она. — Вы тут сидите, а я вас там ищу!
— Надо было искать не там, — заметил попугай, — надо было искать тут.
— Вы тут сидите, — возмущённо сказала мартышка, — а там удава надо спасать.
— От чего спасать? — удивились попугай и слонёнок.
— От болезни. Удав очень болен! Он уже никогда, никогда не сможет ходить! — Мартышка всхлипнула. — Он сам сказал!
— Сам сказал? — испугался слонёнок.
— Сам! — подтвердила мартышка. — Скорей! Надо что-то делать!
— Что же мы тут стоим?! — воскликнул попугай. И все трое кинулись бежать.
Слонёнок, попугай и мартышка примчались к удаву. Удав лежал с закрытыми глазами и совсем не шевелился.
— Вот он! — закричала мартышка.
— Тссс! — сказал слонёнок, подходя к удаву на цыпочках. — Больному нужен покой.
— Ааа! Это вы… — открыл глаза удав.
— Спокойно! — сказал попугай удаву. — Не нервничай! Не переживай! Сейчас мы что-нибудь придумаем!
— Но… — удав попытался поднять голову.
— Тебе разговаривать вредно! — перебил его слонёнок.
— Очень вредно! — крикнула мартышка.
Она схватила пучок травы и сунула удаву в рот. Чтоб он не разговаривал, раз это ему вредно.
— Ммму! — сказал удав и попробовал выплюнуть траву, но у него не получилось.
— Возможно, он перегрелся, — сказал попугай, разглядывая удава. — На солнце.
— Тогда его нужно отнести в тень, — высказал своё мнение слонёнок.
Мартышка схватила удава и оттащила его в тень, под дерево.
— Но он мог и простудиться! — вдруг предположил попугай.
— Тогда нужно вынести его на солнце! — высказал слонёнок своё другое мнение.
Мартышка быстренько перетащила удава обратно на солнце.
Удав в изумлении следил за всем происходящим, но не возражал. Да и как бы он возражал. Во рту у него была трава, и, кроме «Мму», никакие возражения всё равно не выговаривались.
— Но возможно, он всё-таки перегрелся, а не простудился, — заметил попугай.
— Тогда ему нужно в тень! — твёрдо сказал слонёнок.
Мартышка потащила удава в тень.
— Но может быть, простудился, а не перегрелся? — задумался попугай.
— Тогда на солнце! — сказал слонёнок. Мартышка вздохнула и потащила удава на солнце.
— Нет! — сказал попугай. — Всё-таки перегрелся!
— Или простудился! — добавил слонёнок. Попугай и слонёнок заспорили. «Перегрелся!» — говорил один. «Нет, простудился!» — возражал другой. «Перегрелся!» — «Простудился!» — «Простудился!» — «Перегрелся!»
Мартышка бегала с удавом туда-сюда, пока трава, которая была во рту удава, наконец не вытряхнулась. Тогда удав вырвался и закричал:
— Кто перегрелся? Кто простудился?
— Ты! — сказал ему попугай.
— Я? — поразился удав. — Когда?
— Недавно, — сообщил слонёнок.
— А почему я этого не заметил? — спросил удав.
— Ты заметил! — напомнила ему мартышка. — Ты сам сказал, что уже никогда не сможешь ходить!
— Правильно! — крикнул удав. — Я никогда не смогу ходить.
— Потому что ты очень болен! — добавила мартышка.
— Нет! — сказал удав. — Я никогда не смогу ходить не потому, что я болен. Я никогда не смогу ходить, потому что я вообще не хожу. Я ползаю.

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -   *Привет мартышке*
У мартышки было плохое настроение. Поэтому она сидела на финиковой пальме и ела финики. Чем больше она их ела, тем лучше у неё становился аппетит. Но настроение почему-то не улучшалось. Мартышке было вкусно, но грустно.
И тут мартышка увидела слонёнка. Слонёнок тоже увидел мартышку и крикнул:
— Мартышка! Удав передавал тебе привет!
— Спасибо! — сказала мартышка. Она слезла с пальмы, вытерла ладошки о траву и протянула руку: — Давай!
— Что? — не понял слонёнок.
— Как что? — удивилась мартышка. — Привет. От удава. Давай его сюда.
— А у меня, — сказал слонёнок, — его нет.
— А где он? — заволновалась мартышка. — Куда ты его дел?
На всякий случай мартышка заглянула слонёнку за уши, но там, за ушами, никакого привета действительно не было.
— Ты его потерял! — закричала мартышка. — Признавайся, ты его потерял, да?
Слонёнок хотел что-то сказать, но так ничего и не сказал, потому что не знал, что ему говорить.
— Ну вот! — всплеснула руками мартышка. — Я сижу и жду самый нужный привет, а он его потерял! Где ты его потерял?
— Не знаю.
— «Не зна-а-ю»! — передразнила мартышка слонёнка. — Показывай, где ты бежал?
Мартышка и слонёнок стали искать привет. Они заглядывали под листья и шарили в кустах.
— Какой он был, мой привет? — крикнула мартышка слонёнку, раздвигая траву и разглядывая землю, на которой, к сожалению, ничего не было. То есть там были разные муравьи и камешки, но не было привета.
— Сейчас, сейчас вспомню, — наморщил лоб слонёнок, — вот… удав сказал: передай от меня мартышке большой привет!
— Большой! — ахнула мартышка, и ей стало ещё обидней. Потому что даже когда что-нибудь маленькое потеряешь — и то обидно, а уж когда большое…
И тут перед мартышкой и слонёнком появился попугай. Он сразу догадался, что мартышка и слонёнок что-то ищут.
— Потеряли? — спросил попугай. — А тут искали? — попугай деловито заглянул за ближайший кустик.
— Искали! — вздохнул слонёнок.
— А там? — попугай заглянул за соседнее дерево.
— Там не искали! — с надеждой кинулась за попугаем мартышка.
Попугай бежал по лесу и быстро заглядывал за все деревья подряд. Мартышка бежала за ним и на всякий случай ещё раз заглядывала за те же самые деревья. А слонёнок плёлся позади и никуда не заглядывал, потому что шёл, виновато опустив голову. Зато он смотрел под ноги.
— Тут нет! И тут нет! И тут! — говорил попугай, не пропуская ни одного дерева. Потом он остановился и спросил: — А что мы ищем?
— Привет! Привет ищем! — объяснила мартышка.
— Так! — сказал попугай, которому сразу стало совершенно ясно, что ему ничегошеньки не понятно. — Давайте рассказывайте, с чего всё началось?
— Удав передал мартышке привет, — начал слонёнок.
— Что же ты без подробностей рассказываешь? — перебил слонёнка попугай. — Ты подробности тоже рассказывай. От кого удав передал мартышке привет?
— От себя! — сказал слонёнок.
— Он его нёс-нёс… — стала рассказывать мартышка, — нёс, нёс, нёс, нёс, нёс, нёс… И не принёс! А привет был большой! А он его потерял! И не знает где…
— Видишь ли, мартышка, — задумчиво сказал попугай, — привет, особенно большой привет, — это такая штука, что, если его потеряешь, лучше и не искать. Мы сделаем так. — Попугай повернулся к слонёнку — Слонёнок, беги к удаву и попроси у него ещё один привет. Для мартышки! Понял?
Слонёнок, конечно, сразу всё понял и помчался к удаву.
Удав лежал на полянке среди красивых белых ромашек и грелся на солнышке.
— Слонёнок! — обрадовался удав. — Ты только посмотри, нет, ты лучше только понюхай, какие прекрасные ромашки! Ты только понюхай и сразу поймёшь, какие они прекрасные!
— Очень прекрасные, — сказал слонёнок, которому хотелось поскорей перейти к делу. — Удав, — начал слонёнок, — ты можешь…
— Могу! — воскликнул удав.
— У тебя есть… — опять начал слонёнок.
— Есть! — закричал удав. — Есть! У меня всё есть, и я всё могу, потому что у меня сегодня прекрасное настроение.
— А ты не передашь…
— Передам! — воскликнул удав.
— …мартышке ещё один привет? — наконец договорил слонёнок.
— Пожалуйста! — согласился удав. — С удовольствием!
Тут удав взмахнул хвостом так, как будто у него была шляпа и он её снял, а потом немножко ею помахал.
— Слонёнок, — сказал удав, — передай от меня мартышке ещё один привет!
— Большой? — спросил слонёнок.
— Огромный! Горячий! — Удав ещё раз взмахнул шляпой, которой у него не было.
— Спасибо! — обрадовался слонёнок и помчался обратно.
Мартышка и попугай ждали слонёнка с большим нетерпением.
Наконец они услышали, что слонёнок бежит. Они услышали ещё издалека, потому что слонёнок торопился и бежал очень громко.
— Ну? — кинулась к слонёнку мартышка. — Как? Передал?
— Пе-пе-пе-передал! — выдохнул слонёнок. — Удав передал тебе ещё один привет!
— Ура!!! — закричала мартышка.
— А какой привет он передал? — спросил попугай. — Большой или маленький?
— Большой! — сказал слонёнок. — Огромный! И горячий!
— Ой! — обрадовалась мартышка. — Горячий! Горячими я их больше всего люблю, эти приветы. Ну, скорей, скорей, — запрыгала она вокруг слонёнка, потирая руки. — Давай его скорей, пока он не остыл!
— А… — запнулся слонёнок и посмотрел на попугая. Потом он посмотрел на мартышку и сказал: — Ооо! Эээ!
— Ой! Слонёнок! — испугалась вдруг притихшая мартышка. — Почему ты опять мне его не даёшь?
— А я… — тоже очень тихо сказал слонёнок, — а я… а я его тебе уже дал.
— Когда? — поразилась мартышка.
— Вот сейчас.
— Ничего ты мне не давал! — закричала возмущённая мартышка и показала попугаю пустые руки.
— Не давал! — решительно подтвердил попугай. — Я видел!
— Аааа, — набрала воздуху мартышка, — аааа, — набрала она ещё больше воздуху. — Ааа, — набрала она воздуху ещё немножко, совсем чуть-чуть, потому что больше воздух в ней не помещался… — Ты!!! — закричала мартышка так громко, что даже попугай испугался, а не только слонёнок. — Ты!!! Ты!!! Ты его опять потерял?!!
— Потерял! — подтвердил попугай и подумал, как было бы ему, попугаю, сейчас страшно, если бы это не слонёнок, а он, попугай, потерял мартышкин привет.
— Нет, нет, — оправдывался слонёнок, — я его не терял. Я его, я его… кажется… кажется…
— Тебе кажется… — всхлипнула мартышка, — тебе кажется! Тебе всё время кажется…
— Ну, — сказал слонёнок, — я… я сейчас побегу и попрошу у удава ещё один привет!
— Нетушки! — перебила слонёнка мартышка. — Теперь я сама пойду! Сама!
— Правильно! — сказал попугай.
Удав лежал на той же самой полянке, среди тех же самых ромашек и в том же самом прекрасном настроении.
Мартышка, попугай и слонёнок вышли на полянку и направились прямо к удаву.
Мартышка шагала впереди всех, потому что она чувствовала себя обиженной и была возмущена.
Слонёнок шёл позади всех, потому что он был смущён и чувствовал себя ужасно неловко. А попугай шёл посередине.
Друзья подошли к удаву, и мартышка уже открыла рот, но попугай её остановил.
— Мартышка, — сказал попугай, — будет гораздо лучше, если с удавом поговорю я.
— Почему ты?
— Потому что слонёнок виноват и ему лучше помалкивать. А тебе, мартышка, тоже лучше скромно помолчать, потому что ты потерпевшая.
— Ничего подобного! — сказала мартышка. — Я не собираюсь терпеть. Наоборот!
— Тем более! — сказал попугай и повернулся к удаву. — Удав! Ты передавал мартышке два привета? Не так. ли?
— Как же! Помню! Передавал! — согласился удав, который с большим интересом выслушал разговор попугая и мартышки.
— Удав, — сказал попугай очень красивым грустным голосом, — мартышка их не получала!..
— Не получала! — всхлипнула мартышка.
— …потому что кое-кто их потерял! — продолжил попугай голосом тоже красивым, но уже не грустным, а возмущённым.
— Кое-кто? — удивился удав.
— Да! Кое-кто! — сказал попугай очень благородным голосом. — Не будем называть кто, хотя это был слонёнок!
Слонёнок глубоко вздохнул и переступил с ноги на ногу.
— Удав! — спросил попугай обыкновенным голосом. — Может быть, у тебя найдётся для мартышки ещё один привет?
— Для меня! — попросила мартышка.
— Ну конечно, найдётся! — обрадовался удав. — Пожалуйста, мартышка, вот тебе мой привет!
И удав взмахнул хвостом и, размахивая несуществующей шляпой, воскликнул:
— Приветствую тебя, мартышка! Приветствую тебя! Приветствую!
Некоторое время все молчали. Мартышка и попугай смотрели во все глаза, а слонёнок на всякий случай даже принюхался. Но всё равно никто ничего не заметил.
— Ну вот, мартышка, — сказал довольный удав, — теперь у тебя есть мой привет.
— Теперь у меня есть твой привет? — недоверчиво переспросила мартышка.
— Есть! — кивнул удав.
— Но я… — закричала мартышка, — но я его не чувствую!
В отчаянье мартышка стала ощупывать себя с разных сторон. Она заглядывала себе за спину и справа, и слева, и даже нагнулась посмотреть, нет ли чего под пятками.
— Не чувствую! — крикнула она ещё раз. — Когда мне дают банан или кокосовый орех, я их чувствую! А твой привет — нет. Нигде!
— Мартышка, — удивился удав, — привет — это совсем не то, что банан или кокосовый орех. Это же гораздо лучше. Не может быть, чтобы ты его не чувствовала.
— Честное слово, ни вот столечко не чувствую! — сказала ужасно огорчённая мартышка.
— Обидно! — сказал удав. — Понимаешь, мартышка, у меня сегодня прекрасное настроение! Когда я передаю тебе привет, я делюсь с тобой хорошим настроением! Попробуем ещё раз! — И удав опять взмахнул отсутствующей шляпой: — Приветствую тебя, мартышка!
Мартышка замерла. Она не шевелилась. Она слушала, как там, у неё внутри.
— Разве у тебя не прибавилось хорошего настроения? — спросил удав.
Мартышка вслушивалась, вслушивалась, вслушивалась… И вдруг она услышала!
— Прибавилось, — прошептала мартышка. — Прибавилось!!! — закричала она изо всех сил. — Прибавилось! Я его чувствую, твой привет! Он тут! — и мартышка прижала руки к животу, где, как она надеялась, у неё бьётся сердце.
— Поздравляю! — сказал попугай.
— Ура! — радовалась мартышка. — Ура! Теперь у меня хорошее настроение! Но если бы… — на секунду задумалась мартышка, — если бы ещё те первые два привета не потерялись, — сказала она, — у меня сейчас было бы такое настроение… такое… Ух!
И мартышка подпрыгнула в воздух и там, в воздухе, перекувырнулась. Два раза.

----------

